# Cwc From 1980



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in discusion with a seller for a 1980 CWC G10 - markings as follows:

6645-99-541-5317 and 9316/80 - as it has no issue codes for which service I have said it doesn't appear to have been issued,

but he is saying that 1980 watches for whatever reason had no issue codes, he says he has read this on one of the forums.

Can anybody shed any light on this situation please?

thanks


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds OK to me, they don't all have prefixes.


----------

